
Bing and Yahoo still advertise freeware with toolbar/adware installer - axelfreeman
http://i.imgur.com/UPE0QTz.png
======
axelfreeman
At least in germany.

Same problem with searches for "google chrome", "filezilla", "7zip", "opera"
and "vlc player". It could be more.

Duckduckgo is using yahoo adnetwork and shows the same adware/toolbar
installers. Google banned the ads for this search terms years ago.

